# New Here- Owned by a Mini Schnauzer and a Chinese Crested (pics!)



## hequestrian (Jul 26, 2011)

I just joined the forum and thought I would share some pictures of my pups. 
Fred is my miniature schnauzer and he is about 1.5 years old and then Phoebe is my newest addition and she is only 12 weeks. 

Fred as a Puppy:









Fred now:


















Phoebe my chinese crested powder puff:

















Phoebe and Fred-

















Thanks for looking


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

AWWWWWW!!!!

I love miniature schnauzers. And that is THE CUTEST CC I've ever saw.


----------



## hequestrian (Jul 26, 2011)

Aw thanks. Fred is a pill. Love him but he is for sure a terrier. Phoebe is a Powder Puff so the hairy kind, she is a total lover where Fred at her age was just pure trouble and always looking to get into something she is always following me around.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Phoebe is adorable! Precious adorable!


----------

